# Kuma vs Sabo vs Ivankov



## hungrytrash (Apr 7, 2014)

We have low feats from these contenders, but who takes the title of strongest revolutionary under Dragon? (This is conscious Kuma.)

Location: Sabaody Archipelago
To win: Last one standing, but if Kuma teleports someone it counts as a knock-out for them
Knowledge: They are aware of each other's abilities


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2014)

Sabo>Kuma>Iva


----------



## Goomoonryong (Apr 7, 2014)

Sabo seems like he's above Kuma and Ivankov by a pretty significant margin.


----------



## hungrytrash (Apr 8, 2014)

I hope I'm not the only one who thinks Kuma is stronger...


----------



## Orca (Apr 8, 2014)

Sabo > Kuma > Ivankov.


----------



## Karashi (Apr 8, 2014)

hungrytrash said:


> I hope I'm not the only one who thinks Kuma is stronger...



Your the only one buddy and wrong at that


----------



## Kaiser (Apr 8, 2014)

hungrytrash said:


> I hope I'm not the only one who thinks Kuma is stronger...


I think the same, at least so far


----------



## trance (Apr 8, 2014)

If Kuma has his free will, then I have reason to think that with his BFR ability and speed (which seems to be one of the greatest in the series), he might be able to snag a win. I'm pretty certain he's stronger than Ivankov but Sabo is a different story, since right now, Sabo has a much stronger portrayal.


----------



## Shanks (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm going to have to say Kuzan is the strongest revo under dragon.


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 8, 2014)

Kuma > Sabo >= Iva


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 8, 2014)

Sabo > Kuma > Iva


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 8, 2014)

Aokiji > Sabo > Iva > Kuma 

If I were to guess strongest revolutionaries.


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 8, 2014)

It was strongly implied that Iva is stronger than Kuma also I can not imagine him being weaker than Sabo that would make him look ridiculous in revolution rankings.


----------



## Rob (Apr 8, 2014)

Iva>Kuma? 

That shit never gets old


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2014)

Sabo solo's.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 8, 2014)

Its not that funny when Given himself Kuma use to fear him.


----------



## Veltpunch (Apr 9, 2014)

The new chapter will burst some bubbles...


----------



## Imagine (Apr 9, 2014)

SABOBOBOBOBOBOBOBO


----------



## Bansai (Apr 9, 2014)

To be entirely frank, I think Sabo might actually be on the same level as Luffy, so I'd guess it's Sabo > Ivankov > Kuma. (Without taking anything that happened in chapter 744 into account. I'd have to spoil if I judged by that chapter)


----------



## Rob (Apr 9, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Its not that funny when Given himself Kuma use to fear him.



No. It's extremely funny. 

Kuma feared Iva? Why? Because Iva said so? Iva is rarely serious in anything he says, and the time-period he referred to could have easily been before Kuma stopped fearing him. 

And fearing someone =/= Inferiority. 

For example, someone like Vista could fear getting poisoned and dying, but that doesn't mean he is weaker than Magellan. 

And I honestly fail to see what Iva even does to Kuma. 

Knock him a few feet back with Hell wink? 

Please 

Kuma mid-diffs. 

I'm being generous.


----------



## monkey d ace (Apr 10, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> No. It's extremely funny.
> 
> Kuma feared Iva? Why? Because Iva said so? Iva is rarely serious in anything he says, and the time-period he referred to could have easily been before Kuma stopped fearing him.
> 
> ...


agreed. plus iva and kuma are on the same side(used to), if they had any kinda of rivalry going on between them, then iva saying kuma feared iva is the same as sanji saying he'll beat the shit out of zoro. is it true? nope.


----------

